# The Greatest Character In A Game Of All Time.........



## soumya (Mar 23, 2006)

Just wanna knw d best character in a game tat u hav plyd and consider it to be d the absolute best.For me it's Prince in d Prince Of Persia games....


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 23, 2006)

same here dude!!....PoP series rocked!!....i hope there'll be a movie based on the awesome story!!....and i think it deserves nothing less than a trilogy!!

the character of Max Payne was also pretty good....


----------



## soumya (Mar 23, 2006)

i like maxpayne 2..........and i hope ubisoft cums wit pop4....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2006)

But I like Gordon Freeman the most, followed by Prince in PoP and then Jack Carver in Farcry (PC), Farcry Instincts (XBOX), Farcry Instincts Predator (XBOX 360).


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 23, 2006)

Malcolm from UT series...  

else Gordon Freeman... then it wud definitely wud be payne. 

and i look like the prince (from PoP) tho i am a bit more fatter than him...  a BIT.. ; )) ... so prince too .. hehe


----------



## soumya (Mar 23, 2006)

gordon freeman rocks........but prince is better(he aleast talks)....


----------



## siriusb (Mar 23, 2006)

Nobody think Agent 47 was great?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2006)

MARIO  How can u forget him guys??tell me if you didnt love that game

@soumya I was thinking to start the same thread after seeing "10 Play" in NOW TV today


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 24, 2006)

the game character that really made an impression on me was MAX PAYNE, such was the thrilling nature and beauty of the game, it immersed u so much, u almost felt like max himself. it was the PAPA of all FPS shooter games, at that time (almost 5 years ago) its graphics rocked, no other FPS game had such graphics, such storyline, and most importantly, the BULLETTIME!!!!  8) 

u just can't single out any character since in each game that u like to play there will be different characters that u would like. so my list (in order) would be:

1. MAX PAYNE
2. HITMAN (my avatar)
3. THE PRINCE (pop)
4. SAM FISHER (splinter cell)
5. GORDON FREEMAN (half life) 

cha.


----------



## sharath (Mar 24, 2006)

1. Garret (Thief series) (Greatest of all heros)
2. Agent 47(Hitman series)
3. Sam Fisher(Splinter Cell)
4. Max Payne
5. Raziel (Legacy of kain series)
6. Prince (POP triology)
7. Jack Carver(Farcry)
8. Matthew Caine (Quake 4)
9. Gordon Freeman (Halflife series)
10. Tommy (Mafia)


----------



## soumya (Mar 24, 2006)

wat abt pac man,ha ha ha.....


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 24, 2006)

TOMMY in MAFIA was gr8


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 24, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> TOMMY in MAFIA was gr8




Spot on dude, i really miss him ( He's in heaven right now!!  )


----------



## casanova (Mar 24, 2006)

Hitman obviously from the Hitman Series


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 25, 2006)

Prince 
gordon freeman 
and since this is getting so monotonous 

Heyachi from the tekkan series
Akuma from street figher


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2006)

MARIO


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, when it comes to *one* single character, its hard, but I will go for Gordon Freeman for Half Life series. If I had other chances, then it would be Tommy Vercetti of GTA Vice City, Tommy of Mafia and Mr. 47 of Hitman series. 8)


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 25, 2006)

just for a change....

LARA CROFT (TOMB RAIDER series)......atleast for OOOMPH factor  

cha


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 25, 2006)

Xan Kriegor in UT and UT 2k4 rOCKZ...especially when he taunts "I AM the ALPHA and the OMEGA"
The other character i liked was ARKANTOS in AOM. (more than Arkantos, i enjoyed the campaign)


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 25, 2006)

Prince(POP) for me. Then Max Payne


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Mar 25, 2006)

my favourite is 

mario,
duke and max payne


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 25, 2006)

" SAM I AM"!!!! 

Serious sam!!! how did i forget him!!!!


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 26, 2006)

Mario is the greatest character in games, no doubt. In fact, he was recently awarded that honour by the gaming industry. Mario is a legend in the history of gaming, largely responsible for the immense popularity of video games today. No other character comes even close to his god-like status.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 28, 2006)

My vote goes to:
Master Chief  (Halo 1 & 2)   

I would have voted for Gordon Freeman but he never seems to speak and Master Chief scores for his witty and sometimes funny comments.  

3.Max Payne
4.Sam Fisher


----------



## soumya (Mar 28, 2006)

wat abt the punisher??


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Hi*

RAYDEN - THE THUNDER GOD!


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 30, 2006)

Max Payne
Mario
Kane in quake
Sam fisher in sc
prince of persia
<b>Thierry henry and Arsenal in PES 5 n FIFA 06</b>


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 30, 2006)

soumya said:
			
		

> wat abt the punisher??


What about him? Did you play the game? I can safely say it was a disaster. You've got to be out of your mind to even consider the Punisher for the title.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 30, 2006)

MArio and Luigi no doubt


----------



## adhirk (Mar 31, 2006)

*Max Rulz...*

Definitely *Max Payne*


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 31, 2006)

Richard B .Riddick .... Chronicles of riddick:EFBB .. best personality

Prince in PoP series... for sheer dark side


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 1, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Nobody think Agent 47 was great?



Me voting for codename 47

BTW: He is great, not was...bcos he is coming again in Blood Money


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh! How can I forget the great SPIDEY! Spiderman kicks a*s of all characters


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 1, 2006)

Tobias Rieper


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 1, 2006)

No one can even come close to Sam Fisher in Splinter Cell. That guy is superb.
And how can i forget my charcter in one of the most scary games ever made :- DOOM3 and DOOM3-R.O.E.

Even the prince in Sands of time was fabulous.


----------



## sysrq (Apr 2, 2006)

Richard B .Riddick .... Chronicles of riddick:EFBB .. best personality 

agree!

xan
mario; ofcourse!
g!orden freemann!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hi*



			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> Nobody think Agent 47 was great?


me 2,hitman(bald guy) is da most dominating character.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Apr 5, 2006)

padre, it is agent 47 Hitman.


----------



## sharath (Apr 6, 2006)

Yup 

Richard B Riddick is one of the greatest heroes


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 7, 2006)

I vote for Max payne, Mario and luigi!


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 7, 2006)

MARIO   That's it......

we are not talking about personal choice......

i like Jack Traver BTW.....


----------



## imdbest (Apr 7, 2006)

MaxPayne in MaxPayne

my all time fav...


----------



## vln_0007 (Apr 7, 2006)

My favourite character is Maxpayne 2 
                                     Mario
                                      Arthas ------> Warcraft III


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh hell! How did I forget the bombastic Lara Croft ?????? AJ rocks


----------



## saketkutta (Apr 8, 2006)

well my fav is 
tommy (mafia)
prince (pop)
kaileena (pop ww)
nico (broken sword ---- cool blue hair)
max payne
agent 47 (coz of his bar code in his bald head)
well i cont later (after remberring them)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 8, 2006)

Agent  Blasckowichz in Return to castle wolfenstien


----------



## /\/ ! + ! /\/ (Apr 9, 2006)

My favourite characters are:-

Link (Legend of Zelda)

Mario

Samus Aran (Metroid)

I guess I like Nintendo characters a lot


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 9, 2006)

Captain Blake from The Thing
Master Chief from Halo
Dominique Paradis from Nightfire( Oomph factor )


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 10, 2006)

Why has no one mentioned Mona Sax till date?


----------



## KoRn (Apr 10, 2006)

Kyo from king of fighters.
Akuma from Sf.
The lead character in The GTA series like VC and SA.
Prince from POP series
Hworang and Jin fron Tekken series
dats about it!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Hitman* anytime on weekdays and twice on Sunday



_I know I used this dialogue from A Few Good Men (Tom Cruise) very crudely _


----------



## Params7 (Apr 15, 2006)

Carlos Oliviera from Resident Evil 3 owns everybody.


----------



## hotdogXP (Apr 16, 2006)

how abt JC Denton from Deus Ex ???


----------



## shaunak (May 11, 2006)

My favorite chars
>Max payne [i dont agree with his tie though!]
>tommy vincetti[correct my spelling plz][gta vc]
>mario & lugi
>james bond


----------



## hard_rock (May 15, 2006)

For me I liked 
1) Thomas Angelo (Tommy) from the mafia game. I like his Talks,the way he talks..In a silent manner and his thought process is Excellent. I like the way he narrated the story to Norman. And the last dialogs which he says (In the background) when he was killed by Don Salieri are Extremely good and meaningful.
2) Max Payne 2- I liked his Rugged voice...the way he speaks "MONA" is damn good...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2006)

Greatest Eh,Does Kaileena count? 
I would have to give Agent 47 a.k.a Hitman a.k.a The greatest character tag.
Dark and brutal.Almost like me.


----------



## Depakjan™ (May 15, 2006)

Prince..... rock's your hands.......
Lara....... opens your mouth wide....
Gordan freeman...... actually he closes his mouth (he he....)
Deus Ex Jc Denton.....Cool.......


----------



## mandar5 (May 15, 2006)

The ruthless Predator from AVP2


----------



## krish (May 18, 2006)

For me:

1. Prince
2. Payne
3. Lara.....


----------



## 1337boi (May 18, 2006)

well... my favourite character wud have to be Tommy Vercetti.
Also one of my favs wud be BJ Blazkowicz and the characters from King of Fighters like Kyo Kusanagi, Iori Yagami, Benimaro Nakaido

and also JC DENTON


----------



## Brat-Man (May 18, 2006)

The Greatest Character is *Duke Nukem*


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 19, 2006)

How can u guys forget Serious Sam( especially in 2nd encounter )....
And Leisure Suite Larry !!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 23, 2006)

This is my first message in the forum

My favourites have been mentioned already but i would like to add
Solid Snake (Metal Gear Series)

Others Already Mentioned:
Agent 47 a.k.a. Tobias Reiper (Hitman Series)
Tommy Vercetti(GTA Liberty & Vice City)
Prince(POP Series)


----------



## nd4spd (May 23, 2006)

i think "xaero" in quake 3 is the character, whom i apprase alot and at the same time fear him.

he is damn fast even in "hurt me plenty" difficulty level, leave the hardcore and nightmare away.


----------



## prototype (May 23, 2006)

Two words for u'll:

LARA CROFT

enuf said...


----------



## sushir (May 28, 2006)

1. freeman
2. max payne
3. prince 

and guys ... you all forgot ... SERIOUS SAM. what abt him ?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 2, 2006)

Agent blascowhiz in return to castle wolfenstien and Max Payne


----------



## prophet of the pimps (Jun 2, 2006)

Nothing beats the meglomaniac Kane for the CnC tiberian Series.

Nod. power through peace.

They just dont make cool villians these days.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 3, 2006)

SAM FISHER
HITMAN (a movie on him after the game being hit)
LARA CROFT(a movie on her after the game being hit)
both need applause
and ya MAX PAYNE....make a movie on him


----------



## Gamefreak (Jun 3, 2006)

CJ from GTA SA


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2006)

Solid Snake(Metal gear series)//master of stealth
B J Blazkovitz(Wolfeinstein)
Yuri(Red Alert 2 + Yuri's Revenge) //yep, the master mind controller
Grom Hellscream(Warcraft III) //i love him!
Lieutenant Sofia, Lieutenant Eva(RA2+yuri's revenge) //HOT@


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jun 9, 2006)

hey Agent 47 always rocks, his style wow!
and Master chief comes next in halo


----------



## CT Squad (Jun 25, 2006)

Tommy Vercitty
Lara Croft
Mario
DAVE


----------



## karan.painkiller (Jun 25, 2006)

hey there....

Master Chief and Cortana......wot a pair ! [ halo and halo 2 ]


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jun 25, 2006)

max payne
gordan freeman...............


----------



## ankush (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, CJ from SA was very , very cool!
April Ryan from The Longest Journey and Dreamfall.
The Prince from Pop SOT and TTT (Not ww)


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 26, 2006)

1.Garret (Thief series)
2.Max payne.
3.indy.


----------



## loo_31 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tommy vercetti, Prince in PoP,Max Payne & Hitman


----------



## devinderaujla (Jun 29, 2006)

My vote goes to Lara Croft of Tomb Raider series ... she rocks .. have grown up playing the series and second one goes to Max payne.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 29, 2006)

Snake from metal gear,malcolm from unreal,prince of persia,lei from tekken,akuma ,ryu,ken and guy from street fighter


----------



## soumya (Aug 8, 2006)

wat abt harry potter??


----------



## Sykora (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope, I don't like Harry Potter.

My vote would go to Isaac, of Golden Sun 1 & 2, Snake, and Lauren of UT.
Also Zyzyx, from Sacrifice.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 9, 2006)

master chief.................from halo
gordon freeman.............from HL1, HL2 
max payne...................from err...Max payne 1 & 2
sam fisher....................splinter cell series
47..............................Hitman series
prince of persia.............POP series


----------



## darth_gamer (Aug 9, 2006)

Leon/Claire from RE2


----------



## thadeus (Aug 9, 2006)

I was hoping to see JC Denton of Deus Ex in the list, and only hotdogXP seemed to remember him. Not many have played the game I think.

It was a wonderful character. It was a game that offers choices to make, and the game proceeds according to the choices of Denton. Play it to appreciate it. 

Almost all games have a hero (or heroine), but Deus Ex had a real hero IMHO. I did not buy the second offering of the game - still do not know why. I love the first.


----------



## crazy_sumi (Aug 9, 2006)

My fav character has to be agent 47. The sophisticated look on his face makes me go crazy. 

But lets not forget Master chief!!! He kicks ass!!


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 16, 2006)

I am the Greatest Video Game Character of all time. Who else can save the world from Nuclear Armagedden?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Aug 16, 2006)

MaxPayne for me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> I am the Greatest Video Game Character of all time. Who else can save the world from Nuclear Armagedden?


 Ah right! The MGS Pawner! Solid Snake !


----------



## mahendra083 (Aug 20, 2006)

Darth Revan from KOTOR
Gordon Freeman From Half Life
Sam Fisher from Splinter Cell


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince of persia...da prince rocks !!just rocks..
what gr88 looks..killin looks..and superb fighting skills....i wish i looked like him lol lol....our..we can have a movie.,.on da prince of persia..isnt it ??


----------



## deepak_m (Aug 22, 2006)

Prince of persia,gordon freeman & sam fisher


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

gordon freeman,sam fisher,47,max payne,pop


----------



## Stalker (Aug 22, 2006)

how abt the guy from F.E.A.R.??? does he even have a name??


----------



## soumya (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't knw!


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 14, 2006)

Lara Croft - Tomb Raider Series


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tommy* Vercetti & *Tommy*  Angelo  from GTA Vice City & Mafia respectively.


----------



## quicky001 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here nobody seems to care much for JC.Denton-one of the best characters I've ever seen in a game.JC denton was one of the few characters,who felt like a real person,belonging to a real domain.
             The way he talked and the emotions and facial expressions which he manifested throughout the game made him seem amazingly lifelike and heroic.Unlike other pretentious characters,who seem more like AI-controlled bots,mindlessly babbling asinine dialogues and trying to look uber-cool,he appeared like a real galant personality,fighting for truth and justice.
          I've never felt so emotinally attached to any character in a game as to JC Denton.Its too bad that the sequel to the magnificient Deus Ex turned out to be horrendous and utterly unplayable.I earnestly hope that someday,some other company will revive the legendary Deus Ex franchise and come up with a sequel as wonderful and as glorious as the first game.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 14, 2006)

cloud strife, carl johnson....


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

ofcourse POP and Neo of matrix then max payne


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 14, 2006)

Lucas Kane from Indigo Prophecy was an amazing character. You really felt for him throught his misery in the game. Actually, all the lead characters in the game were brilliant.


----------



## sarandigit (Nov 14, 2006)

Carl Johnson in GTA San Andreas.


----------



## techtronic (Nov 15, 2006)

*SAM FISHER

LARA CROFT
*


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 15, 2006)

lara croft and max payne.


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 15, 2006)

Prince prince prince


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 15, 2006)

Forgot to mention Illidan Stormrage from Warcraft 3. Hes probably the coolest hero in the game.


----------



## hellrider (Nov 15, 2006)

As for as i am concerned Garret form Thief series, Sam Fisher from Splinter cell, Prince from POP trilogy, Raziel from Legacy of kain series, n' Agent 47 in Hitman r gr8est heroes of all!!


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 15, 2006)

Again posted because I played Splinter cell and I think Sam fischer is a real hero (And that's me..sorry US who play the game)..
 Also Prince Of Persia...The warrior...
 And AGENT 47, Silent, Cruel and deadly.


----------



## Holy_fat_man (Nov 20, 2006)

Auron From Final Fantasy x(check out my Avatar).


----------



## utkarsh-techy (Dec 1, 2006)

well for me its snake from metal gear series and hworang and jin kazama from tekken 6(watch the trailer)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2006)

Snake 

Lara Croft

My sims


----------



## zerohourkill (Dec 1, 2006)

Gman in half life


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Ilike CT of CS
No character in NFS


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2006)

fnatic@play said:
			
		

> " SAM I AM"!!!!
> 
> Serious sam!!! how did i forget him!!!!



Amen to that Serious Sam was a character.
And then Max Payne.


----------



## assasin (Dec 2, 2006)

Sam Fisher from Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Prince from Prince Of Persia


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 2, 2006)

Dante.....devil may cry...
dark Prince......pop series


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 3, 2006)

hi,
 can here anyone tell me cheats or trainers for prince of persia warrior within??


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 11, 2007)

for me its VIN diesel in chronicles of riddick


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

dark Arthas in warcraft 3.Tommy vercetti in gta vice city


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ i too prefer *Tommy Vercetti* as the Greatest, Coolest Dude.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 11, 2007)

Agent 47

tommy (mafia)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2007)

47/sam fisher/max payne


----------



## dead_eye (Oct 4, 2008)

i just cant tell one so here i go

1.prince of persia (the greatest)
2.gordon freeman from hl2
3.solid snake from metal gear
3.lucas from indigo prophecy
4.Agent 47 - the true silent assasin
5.duke nukem
6.tony hawk
7.Mia in NFS MW


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

Max Payne / Tommy Vercetti  No CJ !


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

^^
*Carl Johnson>> GTA: SA* 

Jack Carver>> FarCry


----------



## threeonethree (Oct 4, 2008)

you are forgetting the "God of war" ..


----------



## Sathish (Oct 4, 2008)

i


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 4, 2008)

Dr.Gordon Freeman Ph.D 


_


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

Pyramid Head ftw 
*atimetoloveandatimetodie.files.wordpress.com/2006/05/pyramid_head.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2008)

Jack craver= FAR CRY
Tommy= MAFIA


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the mafia player in mafia game was best according to me....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

Thomas Angelo (Mafia.....A.K.A Tommy )
Agent 47 (Hitman series)


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

Assassins Creed Guy


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

^Altair


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

Manuel "Manny" Calavera..in GRIM FANDANGO...FTW !!!!!!

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/8504/reaper1qx3.th.jpg*img186.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Manuel Calavera: [Taking pigeon eggs from a rooftop] You must come with me, young ones; for I am the Grim Reaper


----------



## gauravthecooldude (Oct 14, 2008)

How come nobody has mentioned the coolest character to ever be created ??

I am talking about DANTE from the Devil May Cry series !
He is inarguably the best character !


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 14, 2008)

Apart from Freeman (in half life), Tommy (mafia) - I like Geralt (the Witcher)


----------



## hullap (Oct 14, 2008)

mario


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ Mario used to be my favourite too until he got boring(8times, 8 worlds, 8 levels each)
My vote(s):
47-Hitman Series
Remy - Ratatouille(the game)
Karan S'Jet(nice personality) - Homeworld, Homeworld 2.
Garrett- Thief Series


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dante rocks!!!!!
I also like Kratos...defying even Zeus!!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 14, 2008)

I would also like to add to my list ...kratos=god of war series


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2008)

Dangerous Dave.............


----------



## hahahari (Oct 16, 2008)

mav3r1ck said:


> just for a change....
> 
> LARA CROFT (TOMB RAIDER series)......atleast for OOOMPH factor
> 
> cha



amen to that


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2008)

yousuf daud.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

dead_eye said:
			
		

> i just cant tell one so here i go
> 
> 1.prince of persia (the greatest)
> 2.gordon freeman from hl2
> ...



My vote for *dead_eye* ; new-member and a thrilling thread-bumper in the TDF bumpy-bumpy game.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 16, 2008)

1. Doom 3 dude.. (he kicked ass of all demons )
2. Gordon Freeman
3. Master Chief
4. Psycho ( I simply love his English accent)
5. Marcus Fenix
6. Riddick.
7. Nina Williams. (Man.. she's hot )
8. Asuka Kazama (Cute Japanese Chick)
9. Paul Phoenix
10. Heihachi Mishima (The best antagonist of all times)


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 16, 2008)

Zoë Castillo from Dreamfall.


----------



## nregmi (Oct 16, 2008)

Max Payne
Tommy (Mafia)
Kratos


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are some character which I like:
1.Altair-Assassin's Creed
2.Thomas Vercetti-Vice City
3.Lucas Kane-Indigo Prophecy a.k.a Farhenheit
4.Mr.Anderson a.k.a Neo-Matrix path of Neo


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 16, 2008)

Devil May Cry....
Razer,Mia - NFS MW


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2008)

JC Denton from Deus EX
I was so pleased to see this one popping up in the list 

Ramiro Cruz from Total Overdose
No one likes this fellow? 

Corvus from Heretic II

aaand

Turok


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2008)

Vote here
*www.gamefaqs.com/


----------



## max_demon (Oct 28, 2008)

Kratos


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Sam fisher= splinter cell series


----------



## Vivekd67 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is My List

Prince(POP SERIES)
MAX PAYNE
CATE ARCHER(No one Lives Forever)
Geralt (The Witcher )


----------



## ring_wraith (Oct 28, 2008)

Gordon Freeman (or) Kratos


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 1, 2008)

Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty
Commandos 2: Men of Courage
Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
Commandos: Strike Force

My Heros

The GREEN BERET A.K.A 'Tiny' or 'Butcher'
Real name: Jack O'Hara, A.K.A. Jerry McHale.
Date of birth: 10 October 1909
Place of birth: Dublin, Ireland


'Duke' (The Sniper)
Real Name: Sir Francis T. Woolridge
Date of birth: 21 March 1909
Place of Birth: Sheffield, England


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

Now who's no one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo-The one!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Nomad & Psyco from Crysis series
The best ever


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

It is Prince Of Persia gr8...dam cool...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
yup he was cool but the upcoming one is just ****


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

Dante.....or for that matter Vergil....attitude....strength ....skill .....


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 18, 2008)

Leon S. Kennedy.... From Resident Evil Series

Coolest and most handsome character of all time.


----------



## hdknitro (May 2, 2010)

DR. freeman from half life


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2010)

Sam Fisher from Splinter Cell.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2010)

solomon_paulraj said:


> Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
> Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty
> Commandos 2: Men of Courage
> Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
> ...



commandos game rocks


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

carl johnson from san andreas


----------



## DarkDante (May 2, 2010)

Dante:for his wise-ass oneliners.
Prince:ze best!
Vergil:Nice dark character.methinks only a lil bit lower tha Agent 47 in emotionlessness.
Agent 47:no explanation needed
and yeah Green Beret was cool
Max Payne:just one word.BULLETTIME!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 2, 2010)

Niko Bellic from GTA IV


----------



## voljin1987 (May 10, 2010)

Sirius and Achenar from Myst series.. and Mario for sure..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2010)

solomon_paulraj said:


> Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
> Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty
> Commandos 2: Men of Courage
> Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
> ...




Yaa...these games rocked man...i hv played all the parts and pretty much loved it. Green beret is the best. One man army.

Prince from prince of persia is awesome too and also Hitman


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hitman - Agent 47 all the way


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

*gamernode.com/upload/manager/Eddie%20Inzauto/is%20silence%20golden/gordon.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

the ref in pes


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 9, 2010)

Sumeet_naik said:


> This is my first message in the forum
> 
> My favourites have been mentioned already but i would like to add
> Solid Snake (Metal Gear Series)
> ...



This is first thread where I first posted when I joined TDF..  
Adding 'Max Payne' (The high on painkillers cop with nothing to lose. )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2010)

Err..... NOMAD FOREVER!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

Duke Nukem.

'I am here to chew bubble gums and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum!'


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 10, 2010)

Anorion said:


> JC Denton from Deus EX
> 
> Corvus from Heretic II



Heretic 2 was fun, completed it twice.. Can't say that Corvus was Kewl, after all he was suffering from the plague..
Yes, Denton should be in the list and btw where is the official thread for 'Human Revolution'.? The teasers are simply mind-blowing..


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

mario!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sam F*cking Fisher !!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

messo from cadilacs and dinosaurs


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 18, 2010)

Sam Fisher from Splinter Cell, Reaper from UTIII, Snake Eyes from MGS & Sgt. Roebuck from COD:World At War (mainly because, the actual person behind Sgt. Roebuck's voice is Kiefer Sutherland!)


----------



## Neuron (Jun 19, 2010)

Duke Nukem!!!


----------



## FuriOuS (Jun 19, 2010)

max payne !!!!!!!


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 21, 2010)

Dante from Devil May Cry series 

and 

Kratos from God of War series


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 26, 2010)

If style and attitude matters then its DANTE and NERO from DMC4, ALEX MERCER from PROTOTYPE.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

YURI-BALD and B-E-A-UTIFULL from RED ALERT series.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine are Commander Shepard, Nero, Sam Fischer, Jack from Far cry, Freeman from HL.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup Commander Shephard.

And J.C Denton - my vision is augmented.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gordon Freeman from HL anyday!
Its pretty weird that a character who doesnt speak in the game at all has such a huge number of fans. Credits goes to Valve!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Its pretty weird that a character who doesnt speak in the game at all has such a huge number of fans. Credits goes to Valve!


Yeah its really strange. He didn't spoke a word in whole series but still one of my favorite.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 6, 2011)

Vito Scholati . Tommy Vercetti.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 7, 2011)

umm....Lara Croft


----------



## himangshu (Apr 7, 2011)

Ghost and Sgt. Foley from MW2

Frank Woods and Mason from COD:BO

Marlowe and Haggard from BFBC2

Sam Fisher from Splinter cell


----------



## Neuron (Apr 7, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Gordon Freeman from HL anyday!
> Its pretty weird that a character who doesnt speak in the game at all has such a huge number of fans. Credits goes to Valve!



Did mario ever speak?


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

Joker (Arkham Asylum) and Pyramid Head (Silent Hill 2)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Neuron said:
			
		

> Did mario ever speak?


No he didn't. But he is not my favorite character either. I mean what he does anyway save his princess Thats it. Freeman has the whole world at stake but still silent.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Gordon Freeman from HL anyday!
> Its pretty weird that a character who doesnt speak in the game at all has such a huge number of fans. Credits goes to Valve!


Him being silent and unassuming increased his appeal for me and you can feel yourself in him. 
Personally don't like "Kick da ass" type of shite anyway.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Him being silent and unassuming increased his appeal for me and you can feel yourself in him.
> Personally don't like "Kick da ass" type of shite anyway.



Then Pyramid head will appeal more to you. He is silent. Wears a pyramid, so no face identification. You can literally feel yourself inside that pyramid


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Then Pyramid head will appeal more to you. He is silent. Wears a pyramid, so no face identification. You can literally feel yourself inside that pyramid


He is protagonist or the villain of the game?? I guess he is villain.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> He is protagonist or the villain of the game?? I guess he is villain.



It's complex. But he is the best character, imma gonna play SH2 today in HD and post the screenies within a dedicated thread. This game deserves to be brought back from the annals of history.


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2011)

Jester. Love her.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dante  - dmc 4 !


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2011)

major detiereiv from STALKER COP
Strelok from STALKER SOC


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Nero rather than Dante in DMC 4


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> Then Pyramid head will appeal more to you. He is silent. Wears a pyramid, so no face identification. *You can literally feel yourself inside that pyramid*





Spoiler



Well by the time you realise that, that's near the end of the game 


Never got the chance to play SH2 though.  It's not available on Steam and cannot find it on retail either, too old for that anyway. Still game's quite amazing in itself to feel epic even with youtube videos.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> Jester. Love her.



Which character is this?

My favourite is Cpt.Price and POP....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2011)

Viktor Reznov, Captain Price- COD
Lionardo- AC
Sam Fisher is also not bad in SC


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2011)

Max Payne, Mafia, and Gta Vice City is my all time favorites.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite character is *SOLID SNAKE* from the metal gear solid series.

Then comes *lara croft* and finally *Dante*.


----------

